# Is there a way to open Adobe Flash CS3 Professional file using Flash MX program?



## Smartychris (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there a way to open Adobe Flash CS3 Professional file using Flash MX program?


----------



## Smartychris (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there a way to open an Adobe Flash CS3 Professional file using the Flash MX 7.0.1 version?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Smartychris: I do not use Flash myself, but I guess that as long as the file in Flash CS3 was saved in a backwards compatible way, then you should be able to open it. If not I'm guessing that you can't and perhaps need to convert one way or the other.

If no one else answers here, perhaps you can post your question on the forum of Adobe: see herehttp://forum.adobe.com/webx/.3bcd90e6/


----------

